# Difference between convict cichlids (and others) and N. multifasciatus?



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

So i want to get some neolamprologus multifasciatus, but am hesitant to do so from my lfs until I figure out how to clearly differentiate them from other cichlids... So what are some defining features? Thanks!

Oh, and just for future reference, does anyone have any, and could I get some from you? Or do you know anywhere around Chicago to get some?

Thanks again!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Aside from their striped appearance that looks nothing like a convict, multi's are the smallest cichlid in the world. The only other fish that look enough like multi's to possibly be mistaken for them are similis, but since they're relatively rare in the hobby and sell for 2-3x the pirce of multi's it isn't likely to happen. Just google some pics and see for yourself...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Biggest difference, multis breed slow. I have a dozen adults and 2 fry after 3 years. I will only sell extra males, I am trying to build the colony, but its slow going. Mulites hold value $10 ea is not uncommon and retail can be $30.

With convicts, start with 2 fry, wait 1 yr. have 50 fry, next year, each pair of fry have 50 fry each and grandma and grandpa make 100 more Repeat. With each pair having larger spawns each time. Convicts have no value, you must beg people to take them.

I'm not sure multies are the smallest, but they stay small 2" is a show male. 

Ocellatus are the other shell-dweller I would suggest. The 'gold' variety is both pretty are fairly commonly availible. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_ocellatus.php I have a pair + 1 fry. No selling yet. Do not mix with multies.

For cichlids around Chicago, get in touch with the Greater Chicago Cichlid Association. Post to their forum or visit an auction or meeting http://www.gcca.net/


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm wow that's slow... Maybe I should do some more research.... I thought I had it down.:chair:


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

tthen again, its never possible to fully "have it down" with fish, or anything for that matter!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I seem to have exceptionally bad luck. For the first 2 years, I had 6 males. I finally bought more and it paid off. But the are slow-growing and have small spawns.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I know that the spawns are around 20 to 30 eggs, and so of course even less fry. I'm thinking, though, since this is a hobby maybe like ten fry or less a year isn't that horrible... And since they are like ten dollars apiece... Well, maybe eight, but still. 

Emc, you said you had all males for the first two years, so does that mean you doubled within a year, because you said that in three years you have twelve adults... So maybe its not that bad... How big is your tank?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Guys, answer before I decide that they are worth it and decide to go out and get some!!! Please, save me....!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The are small, brown fish. But nevertheless are enormously popular and deserve it. They have cichlid intelligence and personalty They rearrange their tank, guard the babies, defend territories and live in colonies. If you only have room for a small tank and have very hard tap water, I think you have to go for it. I have opposite tap water and have to add stuff to it for these fish and still do it.

IMO, this is a fish that will never 'glut the market', so you can break even eventually but it can take years. I strongly recommend a microworm culture or brine shrimp hatchery.
I bought 'escargot' shells off amazon, they seem to like them fine. But http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/about.php has lots of choices.
If you water is like rain water, I'd say try apistos or rams first. 

I bought a second bag of fry, so I've netted 2 babies, but it's been less than a year since I got the second group and they weren't breeding size when I got them. So I'm hopeful things will speed up. I think 2 is good for a first spawn since I didn't know they had spawned, so I wasn't feeding the smallest food.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the awesome link! 

And wow, now I really have made up my mind to get multies :chair: That's okay. At least it's not little sharks! 
I don't have enough space for any other cichlids, and even then, my rainwater is acidic, around 6 pH.


----------

